# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الحجامة والاعاقة الذهنية..

## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاآته*


*التخلف العقلي (mental retardation)*

*تعريفه :- هو نقص الذكاء والقدرات العقلية من بداية العمر وعدم ملاحقة نمو القدرات العقلية لنمو الجسم وتقدم السن ويتميز هذا المرض بنقص القدرات التعليمية ونقص المهارات الاجتماعية .*
*درجات التخلف العقلي : - العمر العقلي x 100*
*تحسب درجة الذكاء بهذه المعادلة : درجة الذكاء= ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*العمر السني*
*وتكون درجات التخلف العقلي كالتالي : -*
*1- تخلف عقلي بسيط وتكون درجة الذكاء 50 - 70 % وهذا قابل لتعلمه القراءة والكتابة .*
*2- تخلف عقلي متوسط وتكون درجة الذكاء فيه 35- 50 % وهذا يمكن تدريبه علي بعض المهارات الحركية .*
*3- تخلف عقلي شديد وتكون درجة الذكاء فيه 20 - 35 % وهذا لايمكن تعليمه أو تدريبه.*
*4- تخلف عقلي شديد جدا وتكون درجة الذكاء فيه أقل من 20 % وهذا أيضا لا يمكن تدريبه*

*أسباب التخلف العقلي : -*
*أ- أسباب ما قبل الولادة (prenatal) وهي : -*
*1- أسباب وراثية مثل : -*
*- البله المغولي .*
*- نقص التمثيل الغذائي للجهاز العصبي .*
*- تآكل مادة المخ والجهاز العصبي .*
*2- أسباب تتعلق بفترة الحمل:-*
*- العدوى أثناء الحمل.*
*- تعاطي العقاقير الضارة والكحوليات.*
*- مشاكل المشيمة .*
*ب- أسباب تحدث أثناء الولادة (natal) مثل :-*
*- نقص الدم و الأكسجين للمخ.*
*- نزيف المخ .*
*ج- أسباب ما بعد الولادة (post natal) مثل : -*
*- نزيف المخ .*
*- عدوى الجهاز العصبي المركزي.*
*- نقص مستوى السكر ومستوى الصوديوم في الدم.*
*- سبب نفسي مثل : - مرض التوحد في الأطفال ( infantile autism )*

*أثر الحجامة علي مرض التخلف العقلي:-*
*1- تعمل الحجامة علي تنشيط الدورة الدموية في المخ وتنشيط مراكزه المختلفة بما في ذلك مركز الذكاء والتفكير مما يزيد من القدرات العقلية.*
*2- تعمل الحجامة علي إزالة أثر التهاب المخ علي خلاياه فتنشط خلايا مركز الذكاء في المخ فتزيد نسبة الذكاء .*
*3- تعمل الحجامة على تنقية خلايا المخ من المواد المترسبة فيها والتي تعطل عملها فتعود الخلايا لعملها كما يجب .*

*ملاحظات : -*
*1- يجب أن يعرف أهل المريض أن نسبة كبيرة من ذكاء الأطفال مكتسب فيجب أن يحاولوا تعليمه بعض المهارات ويوفروا له الألعاب التي تنمى الذكاء ويجب أن يختلط الطفل بأقرانه وبالمجتمع عامة حتى تزيد مهاراته وتزيد نسبة ذكائه.*
*2- على أهل المريض والمحيطين به ألا يعاملوه على أنه متخلف عقليا ولكن يجب أن يعاملوه كطفل طبيعي .*
*3- يجب عمل مقياس ذكاء للطفل من آن لآخر .*
*4- ينصح المريض باللجوء إلي وسائل الشفاء الأخرى التي أرشدنا إليها رسولنا الكريم مثل : الصدقة والدعاء.*

*التجارب والنتائج العملية : -*
*كانت نتائج التخلف العقلي مع الحجامة نتائج جيدة وتظهر في نمو القدرات العقلية وتغير سلوكيات الطفل وقد يستغرق أكثر من 10 جلسات*
*منقول..*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريك
شــــــذووووي 
يسلموووو واختيااااار موفق
كل الشكر والتقدير لجووود عطااائك 
موفقه

----------


## علي pt

طرح موفق

مشكورين
ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن
قضى الله حوائجكم ..

----------

